
Bill Gates is backing a revolutionary waterless toilet - devy
http://www.businessinsider.com.au/bill-gates-waterless-toilet-2016-11
======
mr_blobs
This still requires the use of a battery. I've seen some pretty badly
maintained toilets in different parts of the world.

I forsee many of these toilets not being used or maintained because it's much
more complicated than your standard toilet and needs more maintenance.

The toilet hasn't changed much over the years because it's so simple.

